# Would SheriV make a good Moderator here @ ironmag?



## SFW (Aug 12, 2014)

We all know she gives good advice, ungays things up and on occasion, provides nude pics. And yes, many of us would like to bury our throbbing members inside of her. But would she make a good moderator? Im not convinced....


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

Nude pics in PMs for everyone that votes for me.


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah make her a mod... She seems to hate the people I do.


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 12, 2014)

She is more helpful than most.


----------



## SFW (Aug 12, 2014)

jewc75 said:


> She is more hairy and moist.



u sick fucking jew!


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

lolol...jfc


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 12, 2014)

SFW said:


> u sick fucking jew!



Maybe, maybe not lol.


----------



## charley (Aug 12, 2014)

How about a mod that smokes Weed, I'm thinking Sheri don't ....    we could use some 'lefty weed heads' here, rather than 'right wing control freaks'..  i do like Sheri, and miss LW [strong chick]... but would prefer some radical mods to stir up the pot.. and I mean POT.....


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

negged farva...for not voting on the poll...


sfw promised me a pole tho and hasn't delivered...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think shes whored herself out enough personally
a few more pics could persuade me though
Im easy like that


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 12, 2014)

cube789 said:


> I don't think shes whored herself out enough personally
> a few more pics could persuade me though
> Im easy like that



Tuck optional.........


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

cube789 said:


> I don't think shes whored herself out enough personally
> a few more pics could persuade me though
> Im easy like that




you already voted!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 12, 2014)

I really dont care if she is a mod.... i just want to be strangled with panties, again.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> sfw promised me a pole tho and hasn't delivered...



I can totally hook you up with a pole


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 12, 2014)

what does a mod in AG actually do besides neg with impunity


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 12, 2014)

because polls work on IM..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 12, 2014)

Must show bewbs


----------



## maniclion (Aug 12, 2014)

I wanna see camel toe, unless its really a rhino toe but I'm sure some of these heathens wanna see that too


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> because polls work on IM..




right..cuz theres anything else going over here lately..like you have anything better to do


----------



## SFW (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Aug 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> She'd definitely be a better one  than 95% of  what we currently have going on here.



i must be the 5%


----------



## s2h (Aug 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> See..what could possibly go wrong



you know the rules for modship...do i need to resend the pm


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2014)

Blowjob and cold beers and its done!


----------



## Bowden (Aug 12, 2014)

Why not.
She is probably more perverted than HeavyIron.
He shows off in the mod lounge pics of his three inch erect penis engaged in close relations with a sheep.
So as long as she shows off in the mod lounge those sexually provocative nude pics of her and that one foot long and ten inch wide cucumber that she brags about in PMs she should fit right in.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## sneedham (Aug 12, 2014)

My vote is in.....Sheriv you are a mod now....


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

and because this showed up randomly under beer and blow jobs images....and I think we can all appreciate it


----------



## theestone (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't see why not. What is she gonna fuck this place up? Haha


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

GHB would have been useful in this sitch


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

theestone said:


> I don't see why not. What is she gonna fuck this place up? Haha




I can only assume you are on tapatalk rather than a browser...

the poll does predict bannings every 28 days like clockwork


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

and for s2h.....


----------



## theestone (Aug 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I can only assume you are on tapatalk rather than a browser...
> 
> the poll does predict bannings every 28 days like clockwork



Straight up.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Well that explains how KOS got it.



heavyirons semens is tren


----------



## Bowden (Aug 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Nude pics in PMs for everyone that votes for me.



I am hacking the poll now and voting 20 times for you.
I expect 20 sexually proactive nude pics of you with that cucumber that you are always bragging about in PMs to me.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

gah!


----------



## the_predator (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm not voting till I get the nudes PM'd first. I've already been on this merry-go-round before. You got me once....well more like 5 times but you aren't getting me again.  Nudes first then I vote! Your move SheriV....


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

just vote

DJ says i can't mod on ironmag- its because I have a vag..troo story


----------



## SFW (Aug 12, 2014)

Built and sassy!








and no im not describing you sheri.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

DJ steals all my thunder


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Nude pics in PMs for everyone that votes for me.



Sold!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> just vote
> 
> DJ says i can't mod on ironmag- its because I have a vag..troo story



It's troo. I said it. But it was more like 
"Cause you have a vagina"

I was really conflicted between yes Spicer LW and no 28 days banning. So i went the other way and chose the cellar door option


----------



## basskiller (Aug 12, 2014)

why is the option showing more cute tushy pics there???


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2014)

CellarDoor I missed you, bitch


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 12, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Nude pics in PMs for everyone that votes for me.



my inbox is ready


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 12, 2014)

I voted for you a yes. So keep your end of the deal with soiled panties and spit in my mouth


----------



## Watson (Aug 13, 2014)

i voted yes, but we have way too many fucken mods already....but if she is in, then why not cube and charley also....those pair keep this place running and funny...


----------



## Watson (Aug 13, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> my inbox is ready



http://www.jobseeker.com.au/jobs-in...5Pn2D8SgLeWVrwjoaAuVy8P8HAQ#email_alert_modal


----------



## theestone (Aug 13, 2014)

I voted yes. I mean, I really think it is time we welcome our first shemale mod with open arms you bastards. Don't discriminate. 
Custom option - Yes! Because someone would would get banned every 28 days like clockwork.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 13, 2014)

it's nice to see theCaptn' weigh in on this sub......


----------



## independent (Aug 13, 2014)

Why isnt reddog a mod?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> blowjob and cold beers and its done!



gych!


----------



## cube789 (Aug 13, 2014)

Officer on deck !


----------



## cube789 (Aug 13, 2014)

SFW really livened things up when he was mod, dude should be reinstated
even cancer is afraid of sfw


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why isnt reddog a mod?


good point he's taken the pole before


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 13, 2014)

cube789 said:


> SFW really livened things up when he was mod, dude should be reinstated
> even cancer is afraid of sfw



Like hollywood, SFW is going back and bumping old threads, kinda like forum CPR.........


----------



## charley (Aug 13, 2014)

cube789 said:


> SFW really livened things up when he was mod, dude should be reinstated
> even cancer is afraid of sfw



.....   cube has a good point, even cancer fears sfw.....      lol


----------



## charley (Aug 13, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> good point he's taken the pole before



.. i don't know why reddog ain't a mod....       they should at least give him a shot..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why isnt reddog a mod?





heckler7 said:


> good point he's taken the pole before





charley said:


> .. i don't know why reddog ain't a mod....       they should at least give him a shot..



KOS will be here shortly to explain why. but I think its cause I don't lift and I don't post.........


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just like Congress....all mods need to be replaced.   (I feel a ban coming)


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 13, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> good point he's taken the pole before


it was meant to be sarcasm that he takes poles, and also that poles dont lead to results, they are arbitrary


----------



## Watson (Aug 13, 2014)

cube789 said:


> SFW really livened things up when he was mod, dude should be reinstated
> even cancer is afraid of sfw



LWs arrhythmia just kicked in and she has no idea why.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 13, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS will be here shortly to explain why. but I think its cause I don't lift and I don't post.........


but you said you started


----------



## maniclion (Aug 13, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but you said you started



I sharted one time, it was so bad I had to throw both my boxers and my favorite shorts away...I didn't even want to attempt any heroic rescue efforts on them.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 13, 2014)

garden hose wouldnt have fixed em up?

I feel like a garden hose in the house would be good....for kids, vomit..that sort of thing


----------



## CG (Aug 13, 2014)

SheriV said:


> garden hose wouldnt have fixed em up?
> 
> I feel like a garden hose in the house would be good....for kids, vomit..that sort of thing



Sometimes a power washer isn't strong enough..


----------



## cube789 (Aug 14, 2014)

stil no pics gdi


----------



## uberdawg (Aug 14, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Nude pics in PMs for everyone that votes for me.



Waiting for PM


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 14, 2014)

SheriV said:


> garden hose wouldnt have fixed em up?
> 
> I feel like a garden hose in the house would be good....for kids, vomit..that sort of thing



still waiting on my nudes, i voted for you, now payup sucka


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 14, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Just like Congress....all mods need to be replaced.   (I feel a ban coming)



Your dead to me


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 14, 2014)

Awe


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 15, 2014)

NUDES NUDES NUDESS


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 15, 2014)

interesting results.......


----------



## SheriV (Aug 15, 2014)

I updated my neg list by it


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 15, 2014)

I voted yes........


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 15, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I updated my neg list by it



you can&#146;t be trusted, like a true politician you made promises in your campaign, now we have no nudes, this is no way to run a country, nudes by noon, or you are dead to me


----------



## SheriV (Aug 15, 2014)

because it is politics..someone put a spin on what I said


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 15, 2014)

Impeach!


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 15, 2014)

SheriV is a scammer no nudes in inbox


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 15, 2014)

SheriV said:


> because it is politics..someone put a spin on what I said



you wanna cock pic first?


----------



## SheriV (Aug 15, 2014)

No


----------



## parabellum (Aug 16, 2014)

Whore


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 16, 2014)

Too far? ^


----------



## SheriV (Aug 16, 2014)

in the ama forum it was


----------



## Warriorblaze (Aug 16, 2014)

Sheri has my vote!

You can just text me the noodz darlin


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm down with Sheri. She looks great in heels ESP when she kicks my balls


----------



## zdudezdud (Aug 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Nude pics in PMs for everyone that votes for me.



ok voted yes now nude pics


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 17, 2014)

charley said:


> How about a mod that smokes Weed, I'm thinking Sheri don't ....    we could use some 'lefty weed heads' here, rather than 'right wing control freaks'..  i do like Sheri, and miss LW [strong chick]... but would prefer some radical mods to stir up the pot.. and I mean POT.....


I support this


----------



## PLpb (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Aug 18, 2014)

zdudezdud said:


> ok voted yes now nude pics


Good luck with that brother


----------



## the_predator (Aug 18, 2014)

4 fucking pages long and no nudes WTF!


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

I think Sheri has ran away from this board..  she spends all her time on that "other" board with all her "other" guys...


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2014)

Cuz they won't make me mod here


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

Revolt!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Aug 19, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> RIP IMF, one day when prince spends all of his money on Brazilian hookers and blow he might come back and fix this place.


Like


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 19, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Cuz they won't make me mod here



I don't undedrstand, you won the pole...........


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

its sexism...  burn your bra Sheri!


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2014)

Who wears bras..pfft


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

^^proof!!


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

I do...  but thats beside the point.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2014)

all you gotta do is suck the right dick....

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh8w92I7d0uR1xa46P


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

cube789 said:


> all you gotta do is suck the right dick....
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh8w92I7d0uR1xa46P



LOL....   upstanding citizen


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2014)

cube789 said:


> all you gotta do is suck the right dick....
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh8w92I7d0uR1xa46P




omfg...that sounds like every trip to Kentucky I've ever had


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 19, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Cuz they won't make me mod here


IMF does have some standards, no cawk pics and turd pics no mod status. its whats makes this place more elite than ASF


----------



## maniclion (Aug 19, 2014)

cube789 said:


> all you gotta do is suck the right dick....
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh8w92I7d0uR1xa46P



Is she trying to talk with a ghetto drawal or like a fwo yeeah ole?  She should start charging  $4 per beej, quarters only and have them deposit them in those long nostrils of hers...


----------



## Watson (Aug 20, 2014)

ASF is like masturbating in ur own feaces........more aint better.....


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2014)

Griffith said:


> ASF is like masturbating in ur own feaces........more aint better.....



....  i've never wacked-off into one of my turds[yet]..... lol !!!


----------

